# Back Water Stuck



## Keith68 (Feb 18, 2011)

Just after camping, I went to dump my full black water tank and found that it will not drain. I then drove it home for 100 miles hoping things would get jarred loose, but no dice.

I hooked it up to the water hose connector for the spraying out the black water tank at the dump station near my home and ran water through it for fifteen minutes--just the new water going in was trickling out the waste hose (I had a friend standing guard in the bathroom). Oddly enough, even though you can see the top of the water through the toilet waste hole--the reading says it's only 1/3 full.

Can anyone give me advice how to resolve? Drano?

Keith


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

A back flush device like a king flush. It will push the obstruction back into the the tank away from the outlet. Sounds like a big wad of TP. You can try Rid-X in the tank to try and dissolve the wad. Did you use household TP?


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a messy way to open it up if you are really in need: Wear old clothes. Get a 5 gallon bucket (unused paint cans cost about $3 at Homely Despot). Put the bucket under the drain connector (no sewage hose attached). Have a wire or some such in hand. Gently open the black tank drain valve. The trickle will go into your bucket.

Now shove the wire up the drain pipe, aim it toward the black tank, and give it a few vigorous shoves. That may free the TP which is probably causing the clog. You'll get a huge gush of sewage--close the drain valve asap.

Now you can reattach the drain hose, and drain the black tank "normally."

Obviously this is suggested only if you are in real need (like sewage is in the toilet). It's messy, of course, and you'll have sewage in the bucket to dispose of, plus probably stuff on your shirt or pants or both. Not pleasant but this process assumes that you're desperate...

My "newbie learning experience" came in Vancouver--I twisted off the drain pipe cap, only to discover that the black tank drain valve had opened somewhat from the bouncing around while traveling. I got sewage all over my pants, legs, shoes, and the site, before I could close the valve. The experienced owners in the bathroom just looked at me sideways with little grins as I walked fully clothed into the shower.







So make sure the black valve is fully closed when you take the drain pipe cover off!


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a Flush King and that would clear your blockage if you can get one. If you don't have one I noticed my local Walmart had drain caps that a garden hose can connect to. You could put the cap on connect an old hose open black valve and turn hose on for a few seconds. Now close the black valve and place five gallon bucket under drain and remove cap slowly. Now install drain hose and open black valve.

Repeat until blockage is gone.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

RDS presents a MUCH better way to get the blockage cleared than my admittedly messy way posted above. Walmart is on my list for a hose-attachable drain cap. Thanks RDS!!!


----------



## Keith68 (Feb 18, 2011)

As always, thanks to everyone. Found out the approved method is a snake from the toilet down while hooked up at the dump site. If that doesn't work will try the snake through the gray water drain attachment (great idea!).

For any newbie's, like me, who think they're saving by doing number #1 outdoors and only #2 indoors--I would not advise it. I wonder if the sewage system design is planned around certain liquid to solid ratios--I probably have too much solid (tp and otherwise)and not enough liquid.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I had a prank pulled on me Once I think. somebody must have pulled the black handle open and then shut it again with the cap on.
I was able to tell that stuff was going to gush out when I started to take the cap of, so I took a hefty bag and covered the cap when I removed it.
This has become standard operating procedure for me now. If you get some leakage it gets contained. I will take the bag I used
and place it in an additional bag if there is waste and dispose of it. I also recommend the flush king for 20 bucks or less.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Keith68 said:


> As always, thanks to everyone. Found out the approved method is a snake from the toilet down while hooked up at the dump site. If that doesn't work will try the snake through the gray water drain attachment (great idea!).
> 
> For any newbie's, like me, who think they're saving by doing number #1 outdoors and only #2 indoors--I would not advise it. I wonder if the sewage system design is planned around certain liquid to solid ratios--I probably have too much solid (tp and otherwise)and not enough liquid.


You figured out your own problem. (not enough water) Always use a lot of water when flushing and make sure tank is almost full before dumping. Glad you got it fixed!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Keith68 said:


> As always, thanks to everyone. Found out the approved method is a snake from the toilet down while hooked up at the dump site. If that doesn't work will try the snake through the gray water drain attachment (great idea!).
> 
> For any newbie's, like me, who think they're saving by doing number #1 outdoors and only #2 indoors--I would not advise it. I wonder if the sewage system design is planned around certain liquid to solid ratios--I probably have too much solid (tp and otherwise)and not enough liquid.


If you can not hook it from the inside using a snake and need to go from the outside then to avoid the major part of the mess connect your sewer hose and run the snake through it before you go to the tank. Hold the open end of the hose up level with the floor of the trailer and you should not make a mess. The hose will make a "P" trap for what comes gushing out. I still think a Flush King would be a better answer for you.

As for the solid to water ratio. Every solid load should be accompanied by a full bowl of water. When at a full hook up site never leave the black tank open, always wait for the tank to be full then dump. If you need to dump and the tank is not full then fill it to the top with water then dump. So basically more water the better.


----------



## Keith68 (Feb 18, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> As always, thanks to everyone. Found out the approved method is a snake from the toilet down while hooked up at the dump site. If that doesn't work will try the snake through the gray water drain attachment (great idea!).
> 
> For any newbie's, like me, who think they're saving by doing number #1 outdoors and only #2 indoors--I would not advise it. I wonder if the sewage system design is planned around certain liquid to solid ratios--I probably have too much solid (tp and otherwise)and not enough liquid.


If you can not hook it from the inside using a snake and need to go from the outside then to avoid the major part of the mess connect your sewer hose and run the snake through it before you go to the tank. Hold the open end of the hose up level with the floor of the trailer and you should not make a mess. The hose will make a "P" trap for what comes gushing out. I still think a Flush King would be a better answer for you.

As for the solid to water ratio. Every solid load should be accompanied by a full bowl of water. When at a full hook up site never leave the black tank open, always wait for the tank to be full then dump. If you need to dump and the tank is not full then fill it to the top with water then dump. So basically more water the better.
[/quote]


----------

